# Basic OB classes around Cincinnati OH



## jrod

I was wondering if anyone is from the Cincy area and has any good experiences with trainers for basic OB. We bring our little Baron Yaeger home on Saturday and I want to start looking around for classes when he gets a bit older. 

My Fiancee and I were walking through Pets-Mart last night getting some last minute things and I was able to witness one of their trainers. From what I have gathered here and in all the information I have read online & in books I wasn't thrilled with what I heard. I do not believe that yelling a command at a dog has any more effect than just stating that command, or am I incorrect?

The trainer there was showing the folks how to get the puppy to stop barking by yelling the command word right as the dog stopped barking and then gave the treat. I understand the rewarding the behavior when it occurs such as giving the command when the dog does the desired behavior and then rewarding. I do not understand why the command has to be yelled/screamed at the dog. To me I would think you may frighten the dog (which is not a desired outcome) and/or annoy any family members present with the loud shouting. 

Or.. should I just not let that one example shy me away from their training classes offered there? Am I over reacting so to speak?


----------



## spiritsmom

I am enrolling in Middletown Dog Training Club tomorrow. Queen City Dog Training is good and so is Hamilton Dog Training Club. Below is a link to more in this area:

Cincinnati Dog Obedience Trainers and Training Facilities


I did go to Cincinnati Canine Companion Center and would not recommend them. They use the old pinch collar only, correction based training methods. I'm sure they get results but that type of training is not for everyone. Definitely not for me.


----------



## BlackPuppy

spiritsmom said:


> I am enrolling in Middletown Dog Training Club tomorrow.
> 
> I did go to Cincinnati Canine Companion Center to observe and would not recommend them. They use the old pinch collar only, correction based training methods. I'm sure they get results but that type of training is not for everyone. Definitely not for me.


CCCC uses old style Koehler training. They get the job done, but I wouldn't recommend it either. I was there a couple of times observing. During one of my visits, a well-to-do woman came in with her rowdy Poodle-mix. At the end of the hour that I was watching, the owner/trainer had the dog happily heeling, and the dog owner was so appreciative she had tears in her eyes.

I know a vet who was not happy with Middletown Dog Training. She experienced instructors who were too heavy handed. She's okay with the agility trainers, though, just not the obedience.

I am a member of QCDTC (http://qcdtc.org), I also sometimes take classes in Clermont County at CCDTC (http://ccdtc.org). Both are good and the trainers are members who are heavily involved in obedience showing.

And if you can make it out even farther in Clermont County, I also recommend Blue Ribbon Dog Training Academy. Blue Ribbon Dog Training Academy The owners are GSD breeders and show. They also run the East Fork Schutzhund club. I go there on their Monday night drop in classes for additional training for Obedience/Rally trials. Also, the owner is an AKC obedience and rally judge. 

You can base your decision on driving distance, QCDTC, CCDTC, or BRDTA.


----------



## BlackPuppy

You can start Puppy Kindergarten as early as 8 weeks old at QCDTC. All dogs are required to have vaccinations, and for puppy kindergarten, you must bring proof that you have started vaccinations and the puppy is under the care of a vet for future vaccinations. So, you don't need to wait, though 24 weeks is the oldest allowed for PK. Eight weeks is $95, and if you end up going there or CCDTC, you should consider becoming a member.


----------



## BlackPuppy

BTW, dogs have great ears. I can whisper my commands to my dogs. And if I'm inside and they are outside, all I have to do is say the word "cookie" and they come running to the door. 

You are correct to stay away from PetSmart. 

Also, a great place for dog food is Complete Petmart. They have a card so you get a free bag after buying 10(?) bags, plus watch for their sales. They have sales often, so time your dog food purchases. And you can bring your puppy inside with you.

Ha ha, I keep remembering things. If you go to QCDTC and become a member, there is a woman who is a vendor and can get dog food for even better prices. (I wish I would remember this myself.) Plus, the club will make large purchases from Pet Edge, and members are included if they want items at club prices.


----------



## spiritsmom

I had my first class at Middletown and enjoyed it. The instructor I had is a Shiloh Shepherd breeder that I hadn't met before but knew of. The class went very well. Nyxie responded well in this setting. I may take a class at Queen City when their next sessions start to see where I'd like to become a member. I personally would love to go to the Blue Ribbon one but that is just too far to drive to for me.


----------



## BlackPuppy

Blue Ribbon is a 40 minute drive for me. Pretty far by Cincinnati standards. 

For Agility I've been taking my puppy to CCDTC. The classes are much smaller and I feel like we move along faster. The last time I took a beginners agility class at QC there were about 30 dogs in the class. But I got to say, we have some awesome agility people. 

QCDTC is getting really huge. We are even planning to DOUBLE the building size!

I guess I forgot to mention the Hamilton dog training club and Kuliga (Cincinnati city). I'm not as familiar with those two. Kuliga has moved to a larger space, but it's still just a retrofit, and I avoid going into the city.


----------



## spiritsmom

Yeah that's why I crossed Kuliga off my list - didn't want to drive there. I think Blue Ribbon is even farther for me. About an hour and that's just a bit too far to go on a weekly basis. Makes me wish I wasn't all the way up in Middletown, but oh well. Maybe I will take my next class at Queen City. Dayton Dog TC isn't bad either and they are in Moraine which isn't that far off I-75.


----------



## jrod

Wow I some how lost this post. Thank you Blackpuppy and Spiritsmom for the replies!

I was also recommended a place called PAC Professional Dog Training Cincinnati dog training, obedience, dog trainers, puppy education, k9 training

Any info on these guys? I live on the West Side of Cincinnati outside the city limits. 
I checked out Blue Ribbon and they would be a good 50min drive for me.


----------



## spiritsmom

PAC from what I can tell from reviews I have read is quite expensive. I saw somewhere that their 3 week board and train is $5300 and is nonrefundable and must be paid in full up front. I only know what I've googled about them and it seemed opinions were divided - some loved it and some said it was a waste of alot of money. They do offer that free demo class though so maybe go to that and see how you feel about the place and the people.


----------



## jrod

Thanks Michelle for the insight on PAC. I've gotten the impression they are expensive as well. I emailed them early yesterday about their rates and any additional info they can provide and have yet to hear back.

I think I will look into Queen City Dog Training since they are not too far from me and Blackpuppy (Carole) is having good experiences with them.


----------



## jrod

Update: We are going next Wed to check out Pet Athletic Club and meet the trainers. I'm interested in their 24hr off leash training which includes 12 one on one and 12 group sessions. 

I haven't ruled out Queen City yet, I need to get out there and check them out too.


----------



## spiritsmom

Cool post back here what you thought of PAC - I'd like to know!


----------



## jrod

spiritsmom said:


> Cool post back here what you thought of PAC - I'd like to know!


I will do that. Talking to them on the phone was a positive experience.

I've noticed most places charge around $100 per session which usually lasts about 8 wks. PAC is more expensive but they seem to put in a lot of one on one time along with group sessions.


----------



## usmc5831

Maybe too late, but for whats it worth we use TNT Family K9 on Hamilton Ave. AFter a terrible experience at another trainer, they have not only fixed the issues but gone WAY above what we had talked about. The website is below and also movie clips on you tube. 

TNT Family K-9 Academy

YouTube - angel causby


----------



## BlackPuppy

jrod said:


> Update: We are going next Wed to check out Pet Athletic Club and meet the trainers. I'm interested in their 24hr off leash training which includes 12 one on one and 12 group sessions.
> 
> I haven't ruled out Queen City yet, I need to get out there and check them out too.


Let me know your impressions. I know the owners, and I know they are expensive. The owners are heavily involved in SDA training and trials if you are interested in that. It's very much like Schutzhund. I'll look for the website.

Here it is. http://www.servicedogsofamerica.com/


----------



## BlackPuppy

There aren't any classes tommorrow (Sunday), but there is an Obedience Show n Go in progress. The club will be open from 9:30 to 2:00 for a mock obedience trial where people can do some proofing on their training.

I was there today for the Rally Obedience portion. I volunteered to work today, and my job was Judge!

Don't forget, there are advantages to training and belonging to a training club. That is assuming you aren't interested in Schutzhund and other protection "sports". Cost is one, after you take 3 classes you can become a member and any class you take after that is $25. (3 is not a lot, that would be puppy kindergarten, Ob1 and Ob2). Also, our trainers are people who train and title their own dogs and some have decades of experience. Also you end up forming connections and there is a lot going on behind the scenes for members that doesn't show up on the website. 

When I started training there I had no intention of competing in trials, or trying other activities with my dogs. That was 7 years ago. 

Also, construction starts next month on the addition. The building will double in size. 

Not that I'm pushing QC, but I've been to an expensive trainer and it was not a good experience. I'm really glad I found this place and became a member. I probably volunteer more than most members, because it's not a requirement for membership. But I like meeting people and us dog people need to stick together.


----------



## BlackPuppy

Hey, have you enrolled in Puppy Kindergarten yet? I highly recommend it. It is not puppies running around and playing. It is beginning training, socialization and owner education. You need to do this before your puppy is too old.


----------



## jrod

Well the meeting went very well. They are expensive but not as expensive as I thought. This group has come recommended from trusted sources and they didn't disappoint. I also found out that an old friend has her GSD down there and had nothing but great things to say about how they trained her dog. She tried numerous trainers before with out any luck. 

These guys are sitting at #1 right now on our list but we are still looking. 
Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## jrod

Just thought I would post an update. We have decided to go with PAC. We came to this conclusion based on the great results my old co-worker had with them. I also saw on the PSA 2010 National Champion Site that the two trainers compete in PSA II and the person I know is in PSA I. 

We start next week.


----------



## BlackPuppy

Cool, are you taking group lessons or individual? Do they allow observers? Someday I'd like to go visit, but they are all the way in the city.


----------



## jrod

The program consists of 12 one on one sessions with the trainer and 12 group sessions. I asked if I could come observe their group session (which is on Mondays) before we start and they said its fine.


----------



## spiritsmom

Very cool! Hope you two have a ton of fun training!


----------



## jrod

First session is tomorrow! Its a one on one with the trainer. I'm kinda expecting the first session to be a lot about the trainer training us as handlers first. We will see!


----------



## KodaBear

I went with PAC last year for a 10 day basic board and train and got FANTASTIC results. It was a bit expensive but you get what you pay for. They even did all her commands in german for me. I am starting at QCDTC next week for obedience 1(as long as my application makes it in on time). There is a lady with a black poodle that lives around the corner from me that belongs to QCDTC and she has been pumping them up so I hope i have a good experience.


----------



## evybear15

Just curious - what's the cost for PAC? We currently go through QCDTC, but I have mixed feelings on them. While they aren't bad, there are also several dogs in class that seem to be slowing things down, so it's not as challenging for us as I would like. I'm happy to see that the unruly dogs are getting help, but it makes it a little frustrating for those of us who are ready to move on...


----------



## KodaBear

The 10 day board and train that I sent koda through was about $850. At the end they give you a dvd of them training your dog. Its very helpful.


----------



## jrod

The 24hr off leash training is around that same price. That is what we went with. 12 one hour private sessions and 12 one hour group sessions. You start the basics while on-leash and work up to off-leash.

They also offer a 3 week board and train. If my memory serves me right its around $3K. That is where they have your pup for 3 weeks and train for both on and off leash. 

There is another member here that is involved with QCDTC, she even posted in this thread.


----------



## evybear15

Thanks for the info! I did see the other member who is in QCDTC. They're certainly not bad - I just feel that some more 1:1 training may benefit us..well..me. Baxter's a smart boy, he's just (exceedingly) stubborn. I need to figure out how to manage him a bit better, but we're working on it...


----------



## KodaBear

Any one else have experience with QCDTC? I am supposed to start there next week and am just wondering what I should expect. Koda already has a pretty solid background as far as commands go. It's the listening all the time that's a little off. Thanks for the info.


----------

